# Need help identifying



## Bash9679 (Oct 5, 2019)

Had to rescue this little guy form petco. Was in a glass tank with crickets bigger then him and humidity was below 40%. Ive had it for 2 weeks now he has grown a bit but i cant figure out what kind of PDF he is









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Dendrobates tinctorius sp.


----------



## Bash9679 (Oct 5, 2019)

Thank you muchly appreciated


----------



## David Kurn (Aug 26, 2019)

White with dark legs looks kinda Oyapock-ish


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

My guess would be Sipalawini, but we can never tell for sure. Could be Oyapoc, could be Nikita, Green Sipalawini,Robtertus,...


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

It doesn't really matter which morph it looks like. If you don't have information from the actual breeder about which line it, we are just speculating. Offspring from frogs in this situation (without good origin information) should never be used as breeders, no matter how much the frog looks to be a certain morph. 

Enjoy your frog! It looks like you caught him pretty early based on the picture. He could have been in much rougher condition given how he was being kept.

Mark


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Allow me to be the Debby Downer and say pleaseeeee stop 'rescuing' things from crummy pet stores. All you're doing is telling them there's a market for them and they'll keep ordering more. A better bet is to try and gently/politely correct their poor husbandry and leave it at that. That out of the way, congrats on your pretty new frog.  It's a great hobby, I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Allow me to be the Debby Downer


To some people, this comment comes off as a downer. It isn't. The advice to refrain from purchasing (it isn't a rescue if PetCo writes it down as a sale) is the most positive advice one can give in such circumstances.

I go further and advise not to make any purchases at all from chain pet stores. There is nothing they sell that cannot be purchased from a retailer/etailer that has a positive impact on pet hobbies. We need to support these good businesses while there are still a few of them left, and hopefully help them to regain their place in our hobbies.

Bash, it is a nice looking frog and I do hope you get a lot of pleasure from it. We are glad you are here and contributing.


----------



## Bash9679 (Oct 5, 2019)

Thank you all for your comments snd support.


----------



## Bash9679 (Oct 5, 2019)

Bash9679 said:


> Thank you all for your comments snd support.


This site has been a big help and has taught me alot. Thats not my only frog. My son now has him in his own small exoterra vivarium. My main tank has a group of 6 new river tincs.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bash9679 (Oct 5, 2019)

I bought the six of them at the long island reptile expo from black jungle terrarium supplies. I hope thats more acceptable lol.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That's a really nice tank! Great job with it. To be clear, it is not about acceptability. I think it's great that your heart went out to the poor little fella and you wanted to rescue it. That is perfectly acceptable, though it might not give the company the right messaging that they should stay out of the PDF business. The fact that you were asking for a morph id MIGHT have meant that you wanted to know so that you could pair that frog up with some other frog to produce froglets. Even if that wasn't your intent, it's still good to reinforce the message in every appropriate thread that these kinds of frogs are great to keep, but breeding should be done with frogs that don't have any ambiguity in their origins. The kind of logic used above is already being used by a certain unscrupulous company that makes the assumption that just because a frog looks a certain way, it has the same genetics as a specific morph. This is just not true. This company also uses that kind of logic to justify producing hybrid frogs and giving them designer names. All of that is bad for the hobby in general, as far as I am concerned. 

That isn't about you, though. It's just informational for other folks that might find themselves in the same situation, especially if they are brand new to the hobby.

Keep up the good work!

Mark


----------



## Bash9679 (Oct 5, 2019)

Thank you very much and I strongly agree with everything you wrote. And i know the company you are talking about ive seen it mentioned on here plenty of times lol.


----------

